#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lasers

## sako dj

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben opzoek naar een laser, heeft er iemand verstand van, ik wil er een redelijke zaal mee kunnen vermaken. ik heb er al een gevonden die mij wel aansprak http://www.pulslight.com/Show%20Systems/Show.htm is dit wat? het gaat over The green monster.

----------


## Merijndj

ik weet niet veel van lasers, maar probeer eens te zoeken met de zoekmachine (rechtsboven in de hoek).

probeer ook eens de zoekterm: "laser".

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## luc2366

en valt deze laser binnen je budget? vrees van niet maar hoop het voor jou!

----------


## driesmees

http://www.medialas.de

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:het gaat over The green monster.



Dit is een gepulste koperbromidedamp laser.
Ongetwijfeld afkomstig van (een zusje van) spectronika.
Minder geschikt voor grafische projectie.
Ik vind het altijd van veel lef getuigen om met gepulste lasers in het publiek te schijnen. 
Zoals spektronika zegt:




> citaat: NOTE: Due to the pulsed output of the CV laser, audience scanning is NOT recommended.



Daar zijn continue laser veel beter geschikt voor.

Als je echt helemaal weg bent van koperdamp, neem dan eens contact op met hugo van laserimage die vertegenwoordigd spectronika in nederland, geloof ik.

Oh, en de laser, ex scanning, ex safety, ex software, kost zo'n 8000 euro's.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Je bent 16.... zoek ff achter zo'n lasercrab, simpel zwart kastje dat wat figuurtjes projecteert

----------


## tididi

kijk ook eens naar een dragon laser is ook wel leuk voor in een wat kleinere zaal

p.j

----------


## Martijn

tja als je 16 bent kun je niet zo'n hele dure laser kopen. voor 1700 inc. btw heb je wel iets heel moois. de medialas spooky blue. met een vermogen van 30 mw. ik weet niet of ie ook in de wepsjop staat, anders moet je ff zoeken met google. dan vindt je vast wel iets. 

mvg martijn

----------


## sako dj

Ik wil geen scarabje, Ik wil wel een beetje power, Ik heb van een merk gehoord (coherent) kent iemand dat?

----------


## DJ.T

Mensen wat id dit nou allemaal, iemand een beetje beoordelen op zijn leeftijd? Je bent 16, dus heb je geen geld, waar gaat dit heen zeg.
Als ik jou was zou ik naar een spooky blue laser gaan kijken.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## movinghead

Coherent... ken ik...
Dat je naar een laser op zoek bent snap ik. En als je Coherent gevonden hebt hoef je eigenlijk ook niet verder te zoeken. Maar dan praat je als het mij vraagt over hele andere bedragen als je het vergelijkt met spookje blauw.
De zaait van Coherent is: http://www.cohr.com

Mijn vraag is wat is je budget eigenlijk?

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## Max

Wat is nu het verschil tussen de Spooky en de Dragon Green?

----------


## Rob

jah als je nu eens wat meer vertelt over bijv. hoe sterk dat ding moet zijn, wat je budget is, waarvoor enz. enz. dan kunnen we je wat makkelijker helpen.

Effe offtopic: ik zag zo op je site dat je toch wel een "aardige" drive-in hebt met leuk geluidsetje enzo maar zou je niet eens een keer wat aan basislicht doen?? al die effectjes dat ziet er nou ook niet heel professioneel uit

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## ronny

euhmm ik las op de site van die lasermannen dat ze lasers hebben tot 5watt. naar mijn mening zijn deze toch echt wel duur niet? ik was altijd van gedacht dat deze dingen onbetaalbaar zijn voor de meeste hier onder ons op het forum. 

correct me if i'm wrong!!!!



greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## driesmees

M'n licht-geluidsverdeler (laserguy o^p dit forum)
heeft een 1W laser van medialas.
hij heft eens verteld, datje vanop 2 meter afstand er een siqaret mee kunt aansteken.
Dus je moet echt niet denken: ik wil een 200 watt laser, daar kan je diamant mee snijden denk ik  :Wink: 
ik denk dat en spaaky blue echt iets goed is voor een drive in,
heb hem al gezien,
is echt waar voor zijn geld...

----------


## Tiemen

laten we dit topic ff verandere in : "lasers - lul maar raak"

----------


## LJ Bert

de laser van jb system is echt wel leuk een geeft ook genoeg lich voor je drive in  heb hem al aan het werk gezien.
Denk ook dat deze nog wel net binnen je budget past.
het enige nadeel is miss dat deze geluidgestuurd is maar als je dat allemaal niet wil zoek dan maar een hele goede sponsor.

----------


## sako dj

ja eigenlijk wou ik ook gewoon wat meer over lasers weten, denk dat ik om te beginnen dan toch maar eerst eens ga kijken voor een kleiner lasertje.

----------


## fox

wat lasers betreft (grijns) zou ik zeggen: onder de 100mW heb je volgens mij niet veel effect... hangt natuurlijk af van de grootte van je events...

vanaf 5W zit je goed voor "elk" event: tot 10000 man kan je dan prachtige dingen doen. prijzen zitten dan natuurlijk wel al boven de 1000 euro per avond (en dan spreken we nog niet over 20W full color...)

----------


## sako dj

maar 20 W, is dat niet heel veel, daar kan je toch bijna een vloeitje mee doorbranden of hoe zit dat?

----------


## dj Q-bone

> citaat:
> maar 20 W, is dat niet heel veel, daar kan je toch bijna een vloeitje mee doorbranden of hoe zit dat?



tja, je hebt natuurlijk ook heel veel verschillende soorten lasers, een NeHe laser van 100mw geeft een stuk minder licht DPGL laser van 100mw, het is weer eens appels met peren (of hallogeen met gas ontladings lampen) vergelijken <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## fox

er zitten idd niet veel twintig watt lasers in het circuit; voor multicolour is het wel nuttig, want de minder evidente kleuren zoals paars, rood, slorpen veel rendement op

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> de laser van jb system is echt wel leuk ...
> ... het enige nadeel is miss dat deze geluidgestuurd is



Bert, waar haal je die info vandaan? URL graag. Ik kan maar erg weinig info vinden over die Stealth-laser.

Wel een foto van gezien en daarop was in ieder geval een XLR-in en XLR-uit connector op te zien. Is die voor DMX of voor master-slave? In ieder geval lijkt het mij dat hij met een (eventueel specifieke) controler te besturen moet zijn.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## luc2366

effe op site gegeken: de xlr's zijn inderdaad om door te linken, enkel sound-to-light gestuurd

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:een NeHe laser van 100mw geeft een stuk minder licht DPGL laser van 100mw



Lees je eigenlijk wel wat je schrijft?
100mW is 100mW, welke kleur het ook is. Groen is beter zichtbaar maar dat is een ander verhaal. HeNe lasers van 100mW bestaan niet. 50mW van siemens is naar mijn weten de grootste. DPGL laser=diode pumped green laser laser? Noem het maar dpss weet 'iedereen' wat je bedoeld.





> citaat:want de minder evidente kleuren zoals paars, rood, slorpen veel rendement op



Bedoel je dat het rendement minder wordt als een laser op meer lijnen lasert? Het omgekeerde is eerder waar.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> effe op site gegeken: de xlr's zijn inderdaad om door te linken, enkel sound-to-light gestuurd



Welke site ?

Ieder apparaat dat doorgelinkt kan worden kan ook met een controller gestuurd worden. De vraag is alleen of een dergelijke controller al beschikbaar is.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## LJ Bert

hey sussudio dat is voor master slave. De laser staat bij eastwave in de winkel maar hier zijn wat de gegevens die ik erover gevonden heb.
Spectaculaire, 30mW krachtige groene laser projector!
- muziek gestuurde effecten via interne microfoon
- Meer dan 10 gobo's, time tunnels, gordijnen en andere effecten
- Dubbele gobo's met een brede verspreiding
- Verschillende toestellen kunnen gelinkt worden (master/slave)
- Super compact plug & play design

. Lamp = Laser 532nm / 30mW (inbegrepen)
. Gewicht = 4.2kg
. Afmetingen = 34 x 30.5 x 16cm

maar hij werk best wel goed en fijn

----------


## musicjohn

DJ Q-BONE: 



> citaat:een NeHe laser van 100mw geeft een stuk minder licht DPGL laser van 100mw



BART: 



> citaat:Lees je eigenlijk wel wat je schrijft? 100mW is 100mW



Nou, ik heb er niet het meeste verstand van, maar volgens mij klopt Bart z'n stelling  niet. Het enige wat hier wel aan klopt is de consumptie (n.l. 100 mW). 

Logica zegt me dat een 100W hallogeen lamp, een 100W gasontladingslamp en een 100W conventionele huiskamer-gloeilamp beslist NIET dezelfde lichtopbrengst hebben. En dat is toch waar het argument over ging, en niet over de stroom-consumptie ?



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## -Bart-

Nou die 100mW is nou niet echt het opgenomen vermogen<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Ik zei toch al dat ik er geen verstand van had !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar klopt er van mijn stelling dan helemaal niets? Een beetje uitleg zou me toch een stuk opweg helpen.

Bij voorbaat dank Bart.



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## -Aart-

Bij lasers gaat het om de output (energie /sec. ) bij de gebruikte golflengte. (b.v. 100 mW = 0.1 joule per seconde)
Waarbij opgemerkt kan worden dat het menselijk oog nogal veel gevoeliger is voor groen dan voor rood. Blauw zien we in vergelijking bijna helemaal niet. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bij lampen gebruikt men voor het gemak het opgenomen vermogen als "maat". Zolang je bij dezelfde soort lampen (halogeen, HMI) blijft werkt dat uitstekend (verhoudingen kloppen, redement is bij benadering gelijk) en is het ook wel zo handig ivm het elektraplan. 

Bij lasers (en zeker bij de "ouderwetse" HeNe, Ar of Kr -gas lasers) is het vermogen dat er uit komt maar in beperkte mate afhanklijk van wat je er in stopt. De optiek (welke golflengtes) en opbouw zijn ook bepalend. Het is dan dus niet zo interresant om te weten dat er 2 kW in gaat, als wel dat er 200 mW 535 nm uitkomt. 

Sorry als het hier en daar wat al te simpel is, maar het gaat er dus maar net om wat handig is om als spec. aan te houden. Lasers en lampen zijn heel erg verschillende lichtbronnen (zowel kwa spreiding van het redement, spectrum en kosten maar ook b.v. kwa veiligheidsmaatregelen) en dus is er een verschil in manier van specificeren.  :Smile: 

Je kunt best zeggen dat een 300 W par56 10 W zichtbaar licht geeft (ongeveer 3% redement) maar hoe handig is dat  ?

Een 200 mw Argonlaser gebruikt (weet ik 't) 2 kW en een 200 mw DPSS laser slechts 20 W. Ze geven echter evenveel licht, en daar gaat het dan ook om.

----------


## -Bart-

Da's -Aart- m'n technisch alter-ego. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Aart-

En mede-laserliefhebber natuurlijk ... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Even weer wat dichter bij het topic: Ik volg de ontwikkelingen op de "professioneele lasereffecten" markt een klein beetje. 
Als ik echter nu zou kopen zou het nog steeds een spooky blue worden, ondanks de toegenomen keus  :Smile:  Makkelijk, programmakeuze via DMX en relatief veilig zijn belangrijke punten. 
De prijs is wat minder belangrijk, het is toch (alleen) een extra'tje bij je show, niets meer of minder. 

Misschien dat er binnenkort vergelijkbare dingen op de markt komen, er is IMO zeker nog wel ruimte in die markt voor een DMX stuurbaar ding a la SB maar dan met de mogelijkheid zelf een paar frames / shows van te voren aan te kunnen maken (b.v. op de pc, en dan uploaden)

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> hey sussudio dat is voor master slave.



Ja, OK, maar zoals ik al zei: ieder toestel dat master/slave kan, kan in principe ook met een controler bediend worden. De vraag is dus of en/of wanneer een dergelijke controler beschikbaar is.

Ik begrijp uit je verhaal wel dat er in ieder geval geen DMX aan board is.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## luc2366

site: www.beglec.com
de laser staat bij de nieuwigheden

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hoi,

heeft iemand hier ervaring met de mobolazer projectoren... ik heb t dan wel over de beam shows....! 

Zien er op zicht wel goed uit (volgens mij) en kosten .. tja --&gt; veel geld maar wel een leuke laser  :Wink: 

ze hebben al een 2.5W systeem vanaf 39.000 (is toch te doen <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>)

groeten,

Chris

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## laserguy

De Spooky Blue is echt wel AF!!
Front coated spiegels, uitgangsvermogen gemeten aan het laservenster (dus NA de optica en NIET VOOR zoals vele Taiwanezen het doen), echte galvoscans i.p.v. spiegeltjes op DC-motortjes...
Ik heb nog een enkele laser binnen deze prijsklasse geweten die zo afgewerkt is en dus zo een hoog rendement haalt als de Spooky!
Hij is inderdaad een stuk duurder dan de concurrentie maar kwaliteit betaal je nog altijd.
Op 5 juli is de Stealth van Beglec terug op voorraad en komt de vertegenwoordiger hem mij demonstreren. Ik zal hem aan een kritisch onderzoek onderwerpen.
Mensen die in technisch detail willen weten waarom de Spooky ECHT beter is die kunnen mij om een PDF-je vragen waar dit haarfijn in wordt uitgelegd.

Enjoy the beam,

laserguy

----------


## R. den Ridder

Weet je wat ik alleen wel jamer vindt....?

Elke hobbybob met een spookyblue noemt zich tegenwoordig proff. laserist en komt voor 100 euro 8 uur lang beamen.

Als wij dan met een ALC 68/50mw dpss roodlaser-tandem met neos en catweazle xy-unit ineens het viervoudige vragen voor minder uur worden we ineens niet geboekt(kan an sich niet omdat we de set zelf bouwen en echt zeker willen zijn inzake veiligheid)...hoe komt dat toch dat iemand die 2 218's van martin heeft zich niet ineens intelligent licht-specialist noemt?

vind de wildgroei niet erg, maar vindt het zo vreemd dat eenieder zich ineens specialist noemt, terwijl ze nog maar amper weten wat het nu een laser exact is

Ralph

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat: uitgangsvermogen gemeten aan het laservenster (dus NA de optica en NIET VOOR zoals vele Taiwanezen het doen)



Verklaar dan maar eens de volgende text in de SB manual.





> citaat:The scanning galvos are equipped with two AlO2 coated mirrors with reflectivity of 94% each.
> Additionally, the output window, AR-coated, has a reflection of 5% maximum. Assuming a maximal power of 10mW, the laser power reflected from the scanning galvos should not
> exceed 8.3mW.

----------


## LJ Bert

hey sussudio ik heb vandaag met de verdeler van jb systems gesproken en een sturing voor de stealt laser is in de maak en zou rond september beschikbaar zijn.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:
> Verklaar dan maar eens de volgende text in de SB manual.



 The scanning galvos are equipped with two AlO2 coated mirrors with reflectivity of 94% each.
Additionally, the output window, AR-coated, has a reflection of 5% maximum. Assuming a maximal power of 10mW, the laser power reflected from the scanning galvos should not
exceed 8.3mW.[/quote]

ja, zoals er staat: ASSUMING; in werkelijkheid geven zij een laser met MEER dan 10mW aan vermogen zodat er zeker 10mW overblijft (bezoek MediaLas december 2002).

----------


## -Bart-

Dat zou betekenen dat er in de veiligheidsberekeningen bewust verkeerde aannamen zijn gemaakt. Staat niet zo netjes.

----------


## Van_Diemen

Over de spooky blue....

Ik was gisteren in 'de rechter' in eindhoven! daar hebben
ze ook zo'n spookey blue hangen. Ik moet zeggen: t zag er
niet uit! als je wat parren aan had staan zag je er totaal
geen zak van. beetje jammer was ook dat ie heel de tijd 
aan stond! 

Lichtopbrengst viel mij iig erg tegen! 



Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## -Aart-

Welke heb je dan gezien ? Ze zijn er van 3 tot 30 mW, daar zit behalve de prijs natuurlijk ook een verschil in lichtopbrengst tussen.. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zo iets is inderdaad natuurlijk niet om de hele avond aan te laten staan, dan is de lol er snel af.

----------


## DJ.T

Heeft iemand de rode spooky blue al gezien?
Op plaatjes ziet hij er wel mooi uit, toch gaat mijn voorkeur naar groen omdat dat gewoon een veel heldere kleur is.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Jan-Peter

Na overleg met de moderator heb ik besloten enige informatie te geven over lasers.

Van Silver Star zijn er ook verschillende modellen te koop in Nederland. Dit zijn ook DPPS lasers, echter niet allemaal DMX gestuurd, maar wel op een prettige manier muziekgestuurd. De vermogens varieeren van 10 mW tot en met 100 mW. Er zijn rode (gasbuis)lasers en groene DPPS lasers in gewone behuizingen, er is ook een groene 60 mw DMX bestuurbare moving head laser, een 60 mW scanning laser via DMX bestuurbaar en een stationaire 60 mW blauwe laser. Een 100 mW groene laser heeft een losse remote control die ook voor de 60 mW blauwe laser te gebruiken is. Een aantal modellen heeft een XLR male-female ansluiting voor de funktie Master-Slave, zoals al eerder vermeld. De eerste outdoor-lasers worden in dit najaar verwacht en hebben vermogens tot 3 Watt. Kortom mogelijkheden te over. De prijzen varieren erg, van redelijk goedkoop tot prijzig ! Er zijn verschillende verkooppunten in Nederland.

De meeste laser effecten komen het beste tot hun recht met wat rook. In een beetje disco wordt al gerookt, anders moet je gebruik maken van technische hulpmiddelen. Een hazer die een hele fijn rook genereert is daarbij beter dan een rookkanon dat in no-time de tent helemaal vol zet.
Daarnaast is het niet zo dat een laser qua vermogen over een aantal scans met HMI lampen heen komt. een laser komt mooi uit in een show als je met je PARREN wat dimt en scanners en colorchangers uit zet.

Gebruik een laser bijvoorbeeld in je openings show en tussendoor ook nog eens bij een toepasselijk dance-nummer en uiteraard in je slot-act. Langzaam gaat al je licht uit en blijft de laser over !

De Mobolazers zijn in Nederland (Europa) niet leverbaar omdat de fabrikant niet wil exporteren vanuit USA naar Europa. Laat je overigens niet gek maken op hun site, want de wereklijkheid is anders. Het lijken 8 verschillende lasers, maar het is slechts n laserbuis die er in zit !

Naast de JB laser, Spookey Blue en Silver Star lasers, zullen er de komende maanden nog wel meer varianten komen, omdat in China en aanverwante landen op dit moment driftig gewerkt wordt aan gelijkwaardige fabrieken. Of de kwaliteit allemaal even betrouwbaar is, blijft de vraag, want een scherpere prijs benvloed wel degelijk de kwaliteit.
Op de Frankfurter Messe (Pro Light & Sound) stonden al verschillende producenten met prototypes tot zelfs 300 mW groene lasers. Daarmee brand je dus echt een stuk krantepapier weg op 20 cm afstand van de laser. Let dus goed op waar je mee bezig gaat. Laser is en blijft gevaarlijk. Gebruik het uitsluitend en alleen als show effect !

Dan over de gevaren, voor over mij bekend. In Nederland is het verboden om te werken met een stilstaande laser. Een vaste punt dus. Zelfs met een 5 mW rood laserpuntje kun je iemand al oogletsel toebrengen. Wanneer een laser een figuur projekteert, zien wij met het menselijk oog dat als een lijn, terwijl het werkelijkheid een serie punten is, die erg snel bewegen. De traagheid van ons oog maakt er dan een lijn-figuur van.

Ik hoop met deze informatie een bijdrage te hebben geleverd aan de verschillende vragen in dit topic. Wanneer iemand wil reageren op de inhoud dan verneem ik dat wel via de e-mail of in dit topic.


The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## -Aart-

> citaat:
> tot zelfs 300 mW groene lasers. Daarmee brand je dus echt een stuk krantepapier weg op 20 cm afstand van de laser.



Dat durf ik te betwijfelen.. Buiten dat vind ik het in de hele laser- veilgheids discussie niet zo een interressant punt. 
Dat geld ook voor: 




> citaat:
> Dan over de gevaren, voor over mij bekend. In Nederland is het verboden om te werken met een stilstaande laser. Een vaste punt dus. Zelfs met een 5 mW rood laserpuntje kun je iemand al oogletsel toebrengen. Wanneer een laser een figuur projekteert, zien wij met het menselijk oog dat als een lijn, terwijl het werkelijkheid een serie punten is, die erg snel bewegen. De traagheid van ons oog maakt er dan een lijn-figuur van.



Er staat al veel meer en betere info in bijvoorbeeld die Spookey-Blue handleiding.

----------


## moderator

Wel Aart,

Leuk dat commentaar, maar zou je die info met ons kunnen delen dan. alleen maar een regel dat je het betwijfelt overtuigd mij niet!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## -Bart-

Of je wel of niet een krant kan aansteken heeft alles te maken met de bundelkwaliteit van de laser. Met een nette lablaser van 300mW een bundeldiameter van 1mm en een divergentie van 1mrad of minder is het geen probleem. Dan maakt het ook niet uit of de afstand 20cm of 2 meter is. Maar of het lukt met die veredelde stukken chinees bergkristal durf ik OOK te betwijfelen.

Het wordt in het algemeen aangenomen dat lasers in het zichtbare spektrum tot 5mW veilig zijn. Dus ook stilstaand. Dit is meerdere malen vast gesteld MAAR leunt zeer op het oogreflex. Het is voor de meeste mensen normaal dat het ooglid zich sluit als het erg fel licht wordt gedetecteert. Maar omdat er de laatste tijd heel veel laserpointers zijn verkocht en sommige mensen (lees kinderen) het leuk vonden om geforceerd in de bundel te kijken is de verkoop aan banden gelegd. 

Ter vergelijking; niemand zal zijn handen ooit per ongeluk aan een stuk metaal van 80 graden branden en daar blijvend letsel aan overhouden, maar als je het leuk vindt om het geforceerd vast te houden dan is de schade volledig aan je zelf te weiten.

(Daarnaast is het mogelijk met laserpointers mensen af te leiden waardoor ze in gevaarlijke situaties komen.)

Ik heb wel eens een webcam permanente schade toegebracht met een 5mW laserpointer. Gevaarlijk? misschien, maar een webcam heeft dan ook geen ooglid.

Dan nog even mijn woordje over veiligheid van show applicaties:

Ik geloof best dat als er met een cw laser allerlei wilde figuren worden geprojecteerd dat er van een paar meter geen schadelijke intensiteiten meer plaats vinden. (Gepulste lasers zijn voor audience scanning ongeschikt omdat daar de scanning veel te langzaam voor is.)
Dat is simpele natuurkunde. Maar de kort-door-de-bocht redenering van sommige mensen van: "Er wordt gescant DUS onze laser is veilig" is gewoon niet waar. Er zijn in nl geen wetten wat betreft showlasers. Maar er zijn wel algemene richtlijnen. Een beetje fabrikant van showlasers is lid van ilda en houdt zich aan hun richtlijnen. Een laser zal altijd een noodstop, sleutelschakelaar en een mechanisme moeten hebben dat in geval van electro/mechanisch falen de bundel onderbreekt.
De SB heeft de eerste twee niet. 

Ik ben van mening dat als een lasershow-applicatie met een klasse 4 of 5 laser een afbuigunit zonder behoorlijke scansafe heeft, dat deze gewoon in klasse 4 of 5 blijft vallen en dus ongeschikt is voor audience scanning.

Zo ver ik weet zijn JB systems en andere speelgoedwinkels niet aangesloten bij ilda, dus kan je er niet vanuit gaan dat ze zich volledig aan de standaarden en richtlijnen zullen houden. Voldoen ze er wel aan dat staat niets ze in de weg om alsnog lid te worden van deze internationale branche-organisatie.

----------


## -Aart-

> citaat:
> Leuk dat commentaar, maar zou je die info met ons kunnen delen dan. alleen maar een regel dat je het betwijfelt overtuigd mij niet!



Dat is natuurlijk waar; er is hier op het forum al eens gelinkt naar de SB-handleiding, met enige discussie daarna. Kan het nu zo even niet terugvinden. 
Er is al behoorlijk wat over lasers op het forum besproken, ik vond simpelweg niet dat dat laatste stuk daar ook maar iets bruikbaar nieuws aan toevoegde. (deze post ook niet.. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> sorry.

Het feit dat je met 300mW een stuk papier kunt aansteken (onder goede of optimale omstandigheden) zegt niet zo veel; vanaf 2 W begint brandveiliheid een issue te worden. 

Een google-search (b.v. http://www.google.nl/search?q=laser+...TF-8&hl=nl&lr= ) geeft al de nodige interresante links. 

Er mogen wel eens een paar laser-topic's in de FAQ denk ik.  :Smile:  

[edit]
Het was vanochtend ook gewoon veels te vroeg.. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> mijn excuses voor de wat botte reactie.  :Smile:

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Een laser zal altijd een noodstop, sleutelschakelaar en een mechanisme moeten hebben dat in geval van electro/mechanisch falen de bundel onderbreekt.
> De SB heeft de eerste twee niet.



Wat zou het nut van een noodstop op de Spooky Blue zijn? Ga jij in de trus klimmen op op die stop te drukken als er iets misgaat? Lijkt mij nuttiger om gewoon de blackout van je DMX-controller in te drukken.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Van_Diemen

Noodstop met kabeltje daaraan misschien?
Is toch een zeer vaak voorkomend iets in mijn field of work!
Gewoon een noodstop met x aantal meter kabel, zodat in mijn
geval mensen niet in een geautomatiseerde productie omgeving
hoeven te duiken, net zoals jullie niet omhoog hoeven te klimmen!

Sorry voor de botte uitdrukking, maar denk even na voordat je wat
zegt!



Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## -Bart-

Aan een noodstop heb je natuurlijk niets als deze onbereikbaar is. Dat zullen ze bij medialas ook wel gedacht hebben en hem weg hebben gelaten.

Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat als het microcontrollertje van slag raakt, het beestje ook niet meer naar dmx luistert. Het is voor noodstoppen en veiligheidsschakelaars in nen machinerichtlijnen vastgelegd dat de noodstop fail-safe plaats moet vinden via een veiligheids relais of via een speciale safety-bus en dus niet via de interfacing van het apparaat zelf.

Bij showlasers zit de noodstop altijd op de bedieningsconsole en soms ook op de laser zelf. Via dmx heb je die optie niet en zou dus appart uitgevoerd moeten worden.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Bij showlasers zit de noodstop altijd op de bedieningsconsole en soms ook op de laser zelf. Via dmx heb je die optie niet en zou dus appart uitgevoerd moeten worden.



Dan lijkt mij een noodstop voor de 220 aanvoer de beste oplossing. Je gaat natuurlijk niet nog een extra kabel naar de SB trekken.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## laserguy

De noodstop voor de Spooky Blue is niet nuttig want:

-30mW op 4m afstand voor mensen met normale oogreflex is toelaatbaar (voor mensen die een paar minuten willen rekenen bestaat daar een interessante PDF voor die alles beschrijft i.v.m. lasersafety).
-mocht de microcontroller vastlopen dan is er nog altijd de ingebouwde safety schakeling die de laser uitschakelt.

laserguy

----------


## Tiemen

"30mW op 4m afstand voor mensen met normale oogreflex is toelaatbaar"

What the fuck...En op wat baseer je je om zoiets te zeggen?

----------


## driesmees

Hier heb ik een mooie topic een tijdje geleden, daar zstaan url's naar verschillende PDF's,
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8122

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## Merijndj

sorry driesmees, zal wel aan mij liggen maar ik zie in die topic echt geen URL's staan naar PDF'jes... ik zie eigenlijk helemaal geen url's....

----------


## driesmees

oej, ik dacht dat ik daar nu eens echt links had gezien,
welja, op de volgende ste moet er gewoon wat staan I.V.M. laser en veiligheid, ik heb wel niet de tijd om dat na te kijken,

http://www.laserfaq.de/

Greetz,

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## laserguy

Beste Tiemen,

ik baseer mij op volgende feiten:

1. de grove berekening van Medialas
2. driehoeksmeetkunde
3. de herberekening door mezelf in detail van deze van Medialas a.d.h. de tabel met de MPE-waarden (de beruchte tabel 6 die je nergens kunt vinden tenzij tegen betaling...)
Deze berekening is natuurlijk niet 100% exact maar duidt wel aan dat 4m ZEKER veilig is.

groetjes,

laserguy

----------


## -Bart-

Het is toch ***geklaagd dat een manual van een één of ander stuk laser speelgoed opeens referentie literatuur wordt voor laserveiligheid. Ik ben niet echt onder de indruk van het wetenschappelijk niveau van de opsteller. Het hele verhaal valt in een paar integralen samen te vatten. Maargoed. De berekening in de SBM beweert maar een paar dingen:
Voor blootstelling aan een stilstaande geprojecteerde cirkel (met een bepaalde bundeleigenschappen etc)op 4 meter afstand is het maximaal toelaatbare vermogen 10mW voor 32 pulsen, 25mW voor 1 puls en 1W voor gem. vermogen tot oogreflex. SB 10mw valt binnen die criteria.
Misschien beschik ik over andere tabellen, maar 30mW valt niet binnen al deze criteria. 
Voor meer vermogen is een grotere afstand, bundeldiameter, scanhoek of een hogere scansnelheid nodig.


En nog over de noodstop; 




> citaate noodstop voor de Spooky Blue is niet nuttig want:
>  .......



Ga je eens verdiepen in machinerichtlijnen. Noodstoppen dienen altijd als extra failsafe oplossing voor onvoorziene gevaren. Zonder risiko inventarisatie bepaal jij zo maar even dat die uitgesloten zijn? Wat als iemand zich onverhoopt toch binnen de 4meter afstand tot de projector bevindt? 
Of iemand trekt aan een dmx kabel waardoor de behuizing kantelt en de zichtafstand opeens veel korter wordt?

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Beste Tiemen,
> 
> ik baseer mij op volgende feiten:
> 
> 1. de grove berekening van Medialas
> 2. driehoeksmeetkunde
> 3. de herberekening door mezelf in detail van deze van Medialas a.d.h. de tabel met de MPE-waarden (de beruchte tabel 6 die je nergens kunt vinden tenzij tegen betaling...)
> Deze berekening is natuurlijk niet 100% exact maar duidt wel aan dat 4m ZEKER veilig is.
> ...



_ If someone tells that calculating the MPE values of the Spooky Blue
30G results in a safe operation at 4m distance, he simply made a mistake during his math.
_

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:Ga je eens verdiepen in machinerichtlijnen. Noodstoppen dienen altijd als extra failsafe oplossing voor onvoorziene gevaren. Zonder risiko inventarisatie bepaal jij zo maar even dat die uitgesloten zijn?



De beveiliging is ingebouwd, als er ook maar enig electronisch/mechanisch probleem is, valt de laser direct uit.






> citaat:
> Wat als iemand zich onverhoopt toch binnen de 4meter afstand tot de projector bevindt? 
> Of iemand trekt aan een dmx kabel waardoor de behuizing kantelt en de zichtafstand opeens veel korter wordt?



Volgens mij is het we de bedoeling dat je de laser :
oftewel op een statief, hoog genoeg, en alles goed vastdraaien,
oftewel: in een truss hangen, daar heb je al veel minder poblemen mee.

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## -Bart-

Veel minder problemen?
We hebben het over veiligheid, daarbij moet je problemen uitsluiten!

Je kunt er simpelweg niet vanuit gaan dat er nooit mensen in het 4 meter gebied komen. Ook voor machines waar je 'normaal gesproken' nooit in bekneld kan raken is een noodstop verplicht. Een SB is geen klasse 3a apparaat. Het is pas van een bepaalde afstand veilig te bekijken, dus moet eigenlijk een noodstop hebben. Kom dus niet aan: "Het is onwaarschijnlijk, je moet hem goed vast zetten, er zit een safety in" Het is zo vastgelegd. punt.

Als je op professionele wijze met laser bezig wil houden dan houd je je aan de VDE normen en aan de ilda richtlijnen. Hier zou ik het voorlopig graag bij willen laten, een fijne vakantie iedereen gewenst.

----------


## laserguy

Bart

heeft daarin gelijk:
vandaar de clausules in onze verhuurvoorwaarden:




> citaat: 1.De minimale afstand tussen het toestel en de dichtstbijzijnde persoon in wiens oog de straal mogelijks kan terechtkomen zal 4 meter bedragen. De huurder zal er zorg voor dragen dat er niemand binnen deze zone van 4m terecht kan komen.
> 2.Het toestel wordt op een hoogte geplaatst van bij voorkeur meer dan 2.8m gemeten vanaf de publieksvloer tot het onderste punt van het laservenster.
> 3.Gedurende het gebruik van het lasertoestel zal de huurder in oogcontact blijven met het lasertoestel om de veiligheid van het gebruik ervan in de gaten te houden.
> 4.Het lasertoestel moet veilig gemonteerd worden met metalen ophangmaterieel met stalen veiligheidskabel; het toestel mag onder geen beding los kunnen komen tijdens het gebruik ervan.



Duidelijk dacht ik.

laserguy

----------


## Tiemen

Toch raar, we zijn nu al een weekje later, nog steeds geen reactie van 'laserguy'. Er worden dingen geformuleeerd (30mW op 4m = veilig) die de gezondheid ernstig schade kunnen toebrengen. Kan dit zomaar? Als er ergens anders gezegd wordt "zonder zekeringen werken lukt ook", dan verklaart iedereen de auteur zot. Als hier zomaar onveilige dingen aangeraden worden, geen haan die kraait!

Graag toch een reactie van deze persoon, aangezien door de ontwerpers van Medialas zelf gezegd wordt dat de dingen die 'laserguy' vertelt fout zijn.

Tiemen

----------


## laserguy

Alles bij elkaar genomen (en ik zal het maar even opsommen om misverstanden te voorkomen) is 4m veilig (in de praktijk):
- bij fouten van de scans schakelt het apparaat de laser uit (en dat is een veiligheid die nuttig is)
- er is ook nog ander licht in de zaal dan de Spooky Blue (hoop ik) waardoor de oogopening verkleint dus ook de exposure.
- er wordt gebruik gemaakt van rookmachines, hazers of doe-het-zelvers (rokers dus). Veroorzaakt grote demping!
- het publiek wordt verondersteld gezond te zijn en een normale oogreflex te hebben en niet in de straal te blijven kijken (en kom nu niet af om te zeggen dat we toch rekening moeten houden met mensen die per se in de straal willen kijken; twee jaar geleden hebben wij ook iemand een ganse avond TEGEN onze luidsprekers gehad a 2000W en rendement 99dB. Moeten wij dan om deze gek zijn gehoor te beschermen met 20W speakertjes een P.A. doen?)
Op elk vlak waar ik mee in aanraking kom en dat is vrij breed is mijn ervaring: veiligheid OK en ze moet er zeker zijn maar overdrijf a.u.b. niet of ons aller leven wordt met de dag verzuurder (kijk maar eens om je heen). Op den duur mag er niks meer omdat zich in 0.0001% van de gevallen zich eens iets zou kunnen voordoen. Probeer je eens voor te stellen welke levenskwaliteit er nog overblijft als alles tot de puntjes wordt beveiligd in je huis (vergeet de frietketel, vergeet het stopcontact, vergeet staanlampen van de bouwmarkten (levensgevaarlijke dimmers!!), ...) Hey, leven is een beetje risico nemen en tenslotte kun je nog altijd voor je deur overhoop gereden worden of gaan we dit ook beveiligen en blijven we met zijn allen gewoon in een bunker wonen en staan we 's morgens met een harnas op.
Mijn idee: gewoon realistisch blijven en geen mieren neuken maakt de wereld een stuk beter.

laserguy

----------


## djfred

als je een laser koopt moet je altijd weten dat er iets kan foutlopen maar als je doet wat je moet doen en geen domme dingen mee uitsteekt is er inderdaad zeer weinig gevaar.zolang je je bewust bent dat het geen speelgoed is <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> zal het wel goed aflopen

----------


## laserillusion

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Laserist let op!!

EDIT DOOR LICHTMOD

NO ADVERTISING!!!



laser groeten joost   :Smile:

----------


## laserillusion

DMX lasers zijn super cool!!!

Maar je moet wel voldoende vermogen hebben!  Hier een foto van 2x330mW dpss DMX projector:
[img]Goed..... ER MOGEN HIER NOG STEEDS GEEN FOTO'S. DAAR IS EEN FOTOFORUM VOOR!. LEES EERST EENS DE FORUMREGELS VOORDAT JE ALS BLINDE GAAT POSTEN[img]

gaaf toch!   :Smile:

----------


## laserillusion

jammer dat hier geen foto's worden toegelaten, het gaat toch om licht, dat gezien moet worden :-)

Ik zal geen foto's meer plaatsen hooooooor..

laser gr. joost

----------


## donnie

beschik over een laser van 500mw (argon) van het merk datronik met bijhorende sturing, deze beschikt over een noodstop en een veiligheidssleutel,best veilig dus. Nu, ik  vraag mij af, welke afstand moet ik tot het publiek respecteren om geen inbreuk op de veiligheidsvoorschriften te doen?

----------


## djfred

normaal voor deze is 3m goed maar normaal moet hij wel 2.85m in de lucht gangen anders als gij lager hangt 5m

----------


## laserillusion

ROB,

Dat hangt af van je aansturing!

Als je een snelle scanner er voor hebt en tunnels en vlakken maakt met 15000pps of hoger is 5meter voldoende!

Maar als je met slow scanning werkt of optische bank (met dikke punten) dan zou ik zeggen het dubbele!

Ik werk zelf met 2x 600mW en 2x330mW ik ga altijd van 5 tot 6 meter minimum uit!

En altijd eerst zelf ff in de zaal gaan kijken of je geen zonnebril op hoeft, zo niet is het voor jou veilig, dan ook voor publiek!

suc6 ps mail eens een foto, mail ik er een terug!

----------


## djfred

veiligheid voor alles toch bij lasers !!!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> En altijd eerst zelf ff in de zaal gaan kijken of je geen zonnebril op hoeft



Man man...Ralph sprak in een ander topic over wanabee's...

Om ziek van te worden

----------


## djfred

weette wa ge kunt doen ga op 10m afstand staan en ga dichter totda u ogen zeer doen of ge verblind zijd tel dan oevele meter ge ervan stond en doe er een meter bij dan ist veilig <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## johan L.

Tja normaal doen is ook een vak:

Toch wel een redelijk intressant en belangrijk onderwerp dit.
En dan van die rommel reacties.

Ik zou zeggen. 

Als je denkt dat je er verstand van hebt VERKOOP DAT DING.

Echt dat is t gevaarlijkste wat er is mensen die denken dat ze 
ergens verstand van hebben.

En ik weet het het is heel aantrekkelijk die groene straaltjes 
heb er zelf ook over na gedacht, maar kwam tot de conclusie dat ik
er net te veel voor weet om er niet aan te denken en net te weinig
om het veilig te doen.

Maar ben gelukkig tot de conclusie gekomen dat je er vanaf moet
blijven als je niet weet hoe het veilig moet.

Laser is net zoals vuurwerk, Levensgevaarlijk als je er verkeerd
mee omgaat.

Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## djfred

serieus nu ik zou gewoon zeggen begin miss met een iets kleinere laser.met de tijd zullen laser toch onmisbaar zijn.maar wees voorzichtig neem voldoende voorzorgsmaatregelen eventueel es informeren bij iemand die erin gespecialiseerd is ???

----------


## jelle_janssens

allemaal tof en wel voor jullie, maar velen onder jullie begrijpen het niet. ik ben het afgeleerd. in belgie isv voor zover ik weet, maar 1 firma fulltime bezig met laser-projectie, nl ASTRAL projections. daar is wel een reden voor: deze mensen werken niet met "HUIS-, SLAAP- en BADKAMER LASERS"!!!!!! geen waterkoeling, slechte optics, single beam en veel te traag voor snelle (of standaart) motion capture. je ziet toffe effecten maar deze zijn gefilmd in een kleine ruimte, zonder tegenlicht, enz. bij een zware projctie laten de optics het afweten: op het filmpje (medialas.de)in het begin, de tekst is onduidelijk zelfs onleesbaar, dit heb je niet met een deftig systeem.
8000 euro voor een laser: geen geld en hij is het niet waard.!!!!!
een deftige projectiesysteem kost net iets meer (reken maar tegen de 15000 a 20000 euro voor een deftig! systeem, simpel model maar wel robuust en professioneel. 

aan iedereen die een laser wil kopen, denk er eerst nog eens goed over na! tegen dat ik een laser gekocht hebt voor op mijn slaapkamer dan laat ik jullie nog wel iets weten. lachertje?!

greetz jelle

----------


## laserguy

Ho Jelle!

Graag een beetje nuanceren graag! Het is niet omdat Medialas hun filmpje van minder goede kwaliteit is dat hun materiaal dat is. Ik heb van hen de 1 Watt luchtgekoelde laser (CT-scan, 52000pps ILDA, kost wel een stuk meer dan 8000.00,-) en zoals je kunt zien op mijn laserpage geeft dat ding WEL meer dan effect. Natuurlijk hebben zij ook een 100mW laser en dat is waarschijnlijk die in hun filmpje (wat trouwens gewoon slecht gefilmd is). Op optics besparen ze bij Medialas niet: alle lenzen en spiegels zijn professioneel en front-coated. Natuurlijk zit er in de 100mW geen CT-scan (in de mijne wel) en dat maakt natuurlijk ook een verschil (100mW: 30000pps ILDA). Ik krijg dus wel scherpe teksten en vergeet ook niet dat de laser slechts het eindtoestel is. Wanneer je de software maar tekst laat tekenen gaat ze daarbij niet echt intelligent te werk zodat je veel te veel punten krijgt op plaatsen waar ze dikwijls niet nodig zijn. Een lasershow bestaat uit zoveel factoren (natuurkunde, software, meetkunde) dat je zeker met alles rekening moet houden om een deftig resultaat te krijgen. Binnenkort op de laserpage trouwens te zien: showtje in Nederland waar we met de 1 Watt werkten (op "80%") en de 100mW. En zo zie je dat als je met de 100mW creatief omgaat op alle gebieden dat het effect toch nog meer dan zijn geld waard is.

----------


## zjeten

hello

ik heb had graag de nieuwe jb systems stealth gekocht.
heb gehoort dat er een afstandsbediening kwam en hoopte dat je toch iets meer hing kunnen doen,heb erover geinformeerd maar blijkt dat het een simpele black out is!,dus veel ben ik daar niet mee geholpen als ik wil lazer laten gaan op stille momenten,dus,deze zal het wel niet worden dan,zeer jammer,maar,wat vinden jullie van de velleman orbitter ,is 20 mw en de jb is 30 mw,gaat dit veel verschil geven en heeft er al iemand ervaring of mening?,als dit echt een tegenvaller is,zal het dan toch mischien de spooky blue worden,maar vind deze wel voor mijn budget iets te hoog gegrepen,nujah,toch liefst commentaar op orbiter en meningen over stealth (controller,of er ies aan te doen is)

vriendelijke groeten
jeffrey :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

hey Jeffrey,

vergeet toch maar de orbiter. Deze heeft ECHT slechte optics (misschien die van JB ook maar die moet ik dus nog steeds zelf in handen krijgen).
Ondertussen heb ik ook al een 100mW gezien van Yagang (JA, een TAIWANEES; ik vond het ook pijnlijk) en die werkt wonderlijk wel met echte front-coated mirrors. Geeft een goed effect, zit een deftige controller bij (manueel en geluid). Behalve dat hij altijd als standaardboodschap "WELCOME" projecteert is dit wel een HEEL goed toestel. Kostprijs: rond de 1800.00,-. Nog een nadeel: GEEN blackout dus als ie moet stoppen: poweroFF. Start wel direct bij poweron.
Let wel op: 100mW is reeds GEVAARLIJK. Hou dus steeds rekening met de plaatsing! De verkopers durven nogal eens zeggen dat het niet zo belangrijk is omdat de straal continu beweegt maar dat is geen voldoende argument. Wees dus bij elk gebruik zeker voorzichtig.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:100mW is reeds GEVAARLIJK



[V][V][V]

*iedere laser is gevaarlijk*

----------


## laserguy

ja Ronny,

maar ik heb geen zin om hier weer de discussie te starten over wel of niet gevaarlijk. Met een Spooky Blue in een deftige zaal die af en toe in het publiek komt en die er zeker meer dan 4m afhangt op een hoogte van zeggen bv 3m kun je weinig mis doen. Met een 100mW verandert dit plaatje wel drastisch.

----------


## laserdude

Laser zijn geen speelgoed, maar ze zij maar zo gevaarlijk als de handen die hen bedienen

http://www.laserrent.be/laserinfo2.asp#veilig

----------


## devosb

Enkele -misschien domme- vragen over laser:

1. Wat is de functie van het uitgangsvenster(Van het volledige effect, niet van de buis) ? Is dit alleen om de behuizing stofdicht te maken?

2. Heeft iemand gebruikservaringen ivm vermogens? Welke zaal kan je doen met 30mW, wat is het verschil met 100-300mW (DPSS) en 3W argon qua effect? Wat heb je minimaal nodig voor fuiven van 1000-2000man, wat voor 200 man?

3.Wat is de impact van de bundeldiameter op de zichtbaarheid? (Is een diameter van 1.5mm beter of slechter dan 1,2mm bij vb DPSS 300mw?
Wat is een goede openeningshoek (vb &lt; 1 rad/m) ?

Alvast bedankt voor de info

----------


## mcdive

ik heb zelf 2 lasers van medialas en heb er geen klagen over één van 300 mw en de ander van 800mw daar heb ik al zalen van 1500 man mee gedaan, qua optiek zijn die zeker niet minder dan de grootte van astral, ben zelf operator bij astral en enkel de sterkte is er niet veel verschil bij hoor.
het beste is als ge nen deftige laser wild moet je hem huren en niet dirrekt kopen

----------

